# New Gun Group. Anti or Good?



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I received this info from Buckeye Firearms this morning.Check it out and see whatcha think.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Catfish, I don't have a clue as to whether they are for us or against us. Anybody ?


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hopefully here is a link to the website.

armriflepistol.com

Can't cut and paste to this reply. help!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://amriflepistol.com/

Everything I find says they are not our friend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The word "sane" is a red flag to me....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

another wolf in sheep's clothing???


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Might be wise to be skeptical of new stuff in this day and age.....


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, they are for gun rights the same way O is gonna take care of us middle class.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone who trashes the NRA can not be trusted to defend our 2nd ammendment rights. I'll stick with the NRA. They (we) have been around for 150 years and the liberals absolutely hate us. I recently became a life member and trust the NRA completely.  Every gun owner in America owes his heart felt thanks to the NRA who have stood up and fought against those liberal anti constitutional gun grabbers all these years. The fight is not over and may never be. We must be continually vigilant and ready for whatever our liberal politicians throw at us. If you arn't yet an NRA member you should consider becoming one. It is money not wasted and it takes money to fight Washington.


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Spot on Hawk! ^^^^^^


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think most people have them figured out. On July 4th the website showed 19 members. Yesterday it was only 38. They are trying very hard to suckerya in ya know--like "here drink the kool-aid". Personally I wouldn't thrustem anymore than an AR with a "U" shaped barrel!


----------

